# How to find out if your dog us kc reg



## MrsC2b (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi 
New to this so sorry if I sound repetitive, I am due to pick my new dog this Sunday, he is a 2 year old pug. However the owner does not have his papers, now it's not a major problem as I'm happy to buy him anyway, I was just wondering if there is anyway of finding out if he is registered as the current owner is unsure. She bought him but didn't take papers which I know some breeders dont let you take papers if it's an older dog, but it leaves us puzzled as we don't know if he is registered without us having the papers or he was just never registered. He looks full pug, he's very handsome so I can't understand if he's not registered, why he's not! Anyways any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Without papers or any idea of where he came from, you cannot possibly tell if he is registered or not.

Correct me if i'm wrong but I can't understand why a breeder wouldn't let someone have a dogs KC papers as they mean nothing really without the dog, how old was the dog when this other lady bought him?

Pugs are one of the breeds that are being cashed in on by puppy farmers and back yard breeders, so there are probably a lot of unregistered pugs out there - but these ones are often poorly bred and can come with a lot of health problems.

Please make sure he is healthy, has he been checked over by a vet? It probably won't make much difference because from my experience vets are very negative about Pugs anyway, but if I were you, I would get him to the vets if/when you take him, just in case there are any serious underlying health conditions.

For some reason, something doesn't ring right to me


----------



## MrsC2b (Sep 4, 2012)

The story goes he was bought as a pup by a mother for her daughter and not long after they had him the teen found out she was pregnant, they decided to sell the pup on, to which the current owners bought him. I believe her when she says she didn't get papers, to be honest when I asked her she didn't really know what I was talking about, she said he was just a family dog but because of her now in her fourth pregnancy she didn't have time for him anymore.
I'm just thinking now he must never have been registered, it's a shame I'll never know, couldnt even get intouch with local breeders as I'm getting him from Wales.


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

she may not have known in the first place that she should of asked for papers or whether the dog was registered most people dont but like mentioned above I would get the dog checked out ASAP just to rule out any problems because pugs can be riddled with problems like many dogs specially seeing as you wouldnt know the breeder, hope all goes ok though


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MrsC2b said:


> The story goes he was bought as a pup by a mother for her daughter and not long after they had him the teen found out she was pregnant, they decided to sell the pup on, to which the current owners bought him. I believe her when she says she didn't get papers, to be honest when I asked her she didn't really know what I was talking about, she said he was just a family dog but because of her now in her fourth pregnancy she didn't have time for him anymore.
> I'm just thinking now he must never have been registered, it's a shame I'll never know, couldnt even get intouch with local breeders as I'm getting him from Wales.


The poor little thing, passed from pillar to post because people can't be bothered to manage a baby and a dog 

It sounds as though he probably hasn't come from a reputable breeder and like you say, if he had another previous home before the lady you are getting him from, if on the slight chance that he did have papers, they'll be long gone by now.

Hope it all goes well for you and he settles in quickly - it's about time the little chap had a permanent, loving home 

I would definitely recommend taking him to the vets though, people use babies/pregnancies as an excuse, just be sure that these people haven't actually rehomed him due to expensive health problems, or behavioural issues.

Best of luck to you, please stick around and keep us updated on him


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

MrsC2b said:


> *The story goes he was bought as a pup by a mother for her daughter and not long after they had him the teen found out she was pregnant, they decided to sell the pup on, to which the current owners bought him.* I believe her when she says she didn't get papers, to be honest when I asked her she didn't really know what I was talking about, she said he was just a family dog but because of her now in her fourth pregnancy she didn't have time for him anymore.
> I'm just thinking now he must never have been registered, it's a shame I'll never know, couldnt even get intouch with local breeders as I'm getting him from Wales.


if your buying him purely as a pet and are more than aware he has no papers i can't see what the problem is:confused1: if your not happy about him not having papers then walk away and buy a pug that has them.
maybe he were sold to his current owners without them , this is often the case when sometimes sellers don't want the dogs to be bred from in anyway some folks will withhold the papers on advice from breed clubs etc obviously it wouldn't stop some folks , it helps sort the wheat from the chaff in some cases though OR just maybe he never had any in the first place.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I am pleased that this poor boy has now found his (hopefully) forever home. He has obviously been failed by his previous humans. I'm not saying that there aren't very good reasons for needing to rehome a dog but, to me anyway, pregnancy is not a good reason alone!

I wouldn't give the Kennel Club Registration another thought personally. Hopefully you are paying more of an "adoption fee" for this dog, rather than the going rate for a potential stud or show dog, so can't see that KC reg papers or whether the dog is actually KC reg is even relevant.

As has already been mentioned, Pugs (like many other breeds) do suffer from some health issues and many breeders will test for these nowadays. I would definitely get him insured, just in case anything pops up in the future, particularly with his breeding being a total mystery.

Oh and just wanted to say that just because a dog is a good example of its breed, doesn't automatically mean it was KC registered by its breeder. There are many reasons why breeders often dont KC reg a pup/litter, some of them not so good (i.e. breeding too close - inbreeding, bitch is under or over the allowed age limit, breeder has already registered the allowed number of litters for that year, Dam already has the allowed number of litters registered to her......and on and on.......).

Good luck with your new boy. I am sure you can finally let him have the life he deserves, as a valued family member


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Why are you asking about it? Are you thinking about doing breed showing, or agility/obedience?


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

I know some BYB's have pups, register them then sell pup and papers seperatly. I have seen pup ads that say something like £500 without papers or £600 with papers lol its only £12 or £13 to register a pup. Personaly I wouldn't buy him not because he hasn't any papers as that doesn't bother me just because it doesn't sound like your being told the full truth or maybe the person who is selling him wasn't told the full truth and he is now wearing her pocket a bit thin?!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MrsC2b said:


> Hi
> New to this so sorry if I sound repetitive, I am due to pick my new dog this Sunday, he is a 2 year old pug. However the owner does not have his papers, now it's not a major problem as I'm happy to buy him anyway, I was just wondering if there is anyway of finding out if he is registered as the current owner is unsure. She bought him but didn't take papers which I know some breeders dont let you take papers if it's an older dog, but it leaves us puzzled as we don't know if he is registered without us having the papers or he was just never registered. He looks full pug, he's very handsome so I can't understand if he's not registered, why he's not! Anyways any help would be much appreciated


For dogs to be KC registered they have to have two parents who are KC registered themselves. he may not have ever been registered in that case, doesnt stop him being a full pedigree pug just that, he could be un-eligible for registration if both parents were not, or he could have even been bred by someone who didnt bother registering him with the KC anyway. Individuals may just breed their pet pugs and not bother. Usually if KC registered the name or pet name the dog is called is different to the KC registered name anyway. So without even his full written pedigree you wouldnt know where to start unless the current owners know what it may be of course.

One thing I would caution is that Pugs can have a lot of health problems many hereditary/common in the breed. Without any link to who bred him and if the parents had the relevant health tests for specific genetic problems in the breed before they were bred from, then you dont know as well as if he is registered or not, you also dont know if the parents were health tested. The specific health tests for breeds is totally different to a health check at the vets.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Interestingly I was looking for info about Irish Setters today, and came across a well respected breeders site, and found myself nosing at the stuff on there.

They say that they will take any dog back that they've sold as a pup - in fact they say they will go and collect it and will pay the FULL purchase price if the new owners are no longer able to look after it. But if they subsequently rehome it, they will not pass on the registration papers. No reason why, but as it could be relevant to this thread I thought I'd let you know what it said. They are obviously reputable breeders.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

MrsC2b said:


> The story goes he was bought as a pup by a mother for her daughter and not long after they had him the teen found out she was pregnant, they decided to sell the pup on, to which the current owners bought him. I believe her when she says she didn't get papers, to be honest when I asked her she didn't really know what I was talking about, she said he was just a family dog but because of her now in her fourth pregnancy she didn't have time for him anymore.
> I'm just thinking now he must never have been registered, it's a shame I'll never know, couldnt even get intouch with local breeders as I'm getting him from Wales.


Poor dog 
From what you've said it doesn't sound like he came from a good breeder so unlikely she will be kc registered anyway - much more likely puppy farmer/byb. As has been said, I would get him vet checked before taking him on. Are you actually buying him or does the current owner just want to give him to a new home? Unfortunately, pugs do have health problems, but poorly bred ones even more so, so be careful you could be letting yourself in for some costly heartache in the future. And I would recommend you get him insured if you go ahead.


----------



## MrsC2b (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, all your advice is much appreciated! 

The only reason I was questioning is because if there was away to get hold of papers, it would of been nice to have them. 

We pick him up this Sunday so will keep you's posted on how he is. 

Thanks again.
Terri


----------

